# vBulletin 4.0



## David Pence (Mar 7, 2010)

I'll be installing vBulletin 4.0 soon. Since 4.0 is a complete rewrite of the engine, I'll be removing the customizations (such that we have, mostly layout) and run the new engine in as much of a default state as possible. I'll worry about customizing the new engine a bit later. It's time for a new layout anyway.

P.S. May, 2010, will mark our Tenth Anniversary! Pretty wild!!!


----------



## David Pence (Mar 7, 2010)

Okay, here it is. vBulletin 4.0

This upgraded has exposed a few flaws in the database that need to be cleaned up. There may be a few bugs elsewhere, but everything seems to be here.

If anyone watched the final episode of Battlestar Galactica and the state of the Galactica after its final jump, that is a bit of how I feel about the database right now.

The blogs are down for a bit, I'll get to those soon.


----------



## David Pence (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, it seems that the blogs are not supported by this version of vBulletin. They want nearly $100 now to support those as well.

I'm not happy with vBulletin at all right now.


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 8, 2010)

Well holy cow...this is...interesting? Will the old skins be available to set by each member...I was still using the classic TTF green...shoot...

As far as the blogs not being supported, are our blogs at least archived somewhere?


----------



## David Pence (Mar 8, 2010)

The blogs are archived.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, I for one am excited about v4, it looks very slick and fun, the variety of skins is a breath of fresh air, and I'm looking forward to discovering some of the new features. Thanks, Dave, much appreciated.


----------



## David Pence (Mar 8, 2010)

It is nice rewrite, I'm just not happy about how vBulletin went about it ... I still feel the database has jumped a bit to often, but it does seem stable now.

P.S. I know there are already a few Facebook groups for TTF members, but I do want to work on one as well. If you do have a Facebook account, consider joining this page and help get it off the ground.


----------



## Alcuin (Mar 9, 2010)

One niggle: my PDA cannot view TTF any longer. All I get is the either banner across the top or a blank white page; more often the banner than the white page. If I try to pull the banner down with the navigation bar (“slider”) to the right, the banner bounces but does not move. The old interface worked fine; this one seems to have a different architecture underneath it.


----------



## David Pence (Mar 10, 2010)

What kind of PDA?


----------



## Alcuin (Mar 10, 2010)

It’s an old Windows Mobile 2003 device. The only browser on it is IE; even the Firefox mobile won’t run. It doesn’t deal well with some implementations of frames, and I think that the top banner may be in its own separate frame.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 10, 2010)

Hmm, perhaps something like this "mod" could help?

http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=174375


----------



## Halasían (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow! Bright & Shiny! Compared to the TTF Classic this is bright! Totally unexpected.


But I think the new engine should work well.


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 26, 2010)

Yikes! This'll teach me to stay away for too long. Glad it won't look like this forever!


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 4, 2010)

Okay, so I'm tried of feeling like an idiot so I'm going to just ask...WHERE are the blogs archived?


----------



## David Pence (Apr 6, 2010)

They're archived in the database ... I'm waiting to see if they upgrade the 'blog' addon for v4.0 or if I have to purchase the full CMS package to get the blogs. I'm not really happy with the vBulletin people right now.


----------



## David Pence (Apr 9, 2010)

The search index has finally been rebuilt, so items prior to the upgrade to 4.0 will now show up.

I remember the last time I had to do that. It was on the old server and took two days. This time it only took around 4 hours.

Next up is to prune non-active users.


----------

